# New Here



## Dawnlvn4jc

Hi all I am new here, My name is Dawn and I have been trying to conceive for 5 and half years. Husband and I got to the point of saying it was OK if we never fell pregnant but we are still trying, just not obsessing about it any more. So this last flow I spotted but didn't have my flow. I am now on Chart day 39 if I don't count the spotting days. My cycle usually lasts 25 - 30 days. I took a home pregnancy test 3 times, chart day 30, 31, and 35. All were BFN's. I am 38 years old and never been pregnant before. I hope and Pray this is it! Hubby wants me to wait and see if I get another flow first. I am sure it is because of all the let downs in the past 5 and half years! I feel like I am pregnant, tired, constipation, sore breasts, lots of gas (yuck!) and have slight cramping on left side of my abdomen (it doesn't hurt just feel something.) Since I haven't had my full flow I wonder if it is!! I have started my own website to help others conceive, even though I haven't been successful at it but I figure I have done so much research on the topic that I might as well help others! 

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## RiverSong9112

Dawnlvn4jc said:


> Hi all I am new here, My name is Dawn and I have been trying to conceive for 5 and half years. Husband and I got to the point of saying it was OK if we never fell pregnant but we are still trying, just not obsessing about it any more. So this last flow I spotted but didn't have my flow. I am now on Chart day 39 if I don't count the spotting days. My cycle usually lasts 25 - 30 days. I took a home pregnancy test 3 times, chart day 30, 31, and 35. All were BFN's. I am 38 years old and never been pregnant before. I hope and Pray this is it! Hubby wants me to wait and see if I get another flow first. I am sure it is because of all the let downs in the past 5 and half years! I feel like I am pregnant, tired, constipation, sore breasts, lots of gas (yuck!) and have slight cramping on left side of my abdomen (it doesn't hurt just feel something.) Since I haven't had my full flow I wonder if it is!! I have started my own website to help others conceive, even though I haven't been successful at it but I figure I have done so much research on the topic that I might as well help others!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!

Hello :hi: !!!
Best of luck!


----------



## mummyat26

Hi and welcome. It sounds like u are. Before i found out i was i done tests every week before one came back with to lines. I think i done over 20 tests in the end. I wouldnt worry over it but just jeep doing tests. I also found that clear blue didnt pick it up whereas tesco own brand did so i would use tgem and always get the twin pack as better value of money. Hope u get the answer u are waiting for and good luck hun.

Best wishes xx


----------



## Dawnlvn4jc

mummyat26 said:


> Hi and welcome. It sounds like u are. Before i found out i was i done tests every week before one came back with to lines. I think i done over 20 tests in the end. I wouldnt worry over it but just jeep doing tests. I also found that clear blue didnt pick it up whereas tesco own brand did so i would use tgem and always get the twin pack as better value of money. Hope u get the answer u are waiting for and good luck hun.
> 
> Best wishes xx

Hey Thanks! Hubby won't let me buy more tests! hahahaha! I also wanted to make a dr apt and get a blood test but he said no to that as well! He says wait to see if I get my flow next month! He is out of work right now due to knee surgery. So we are not making our full paychecks right now. Plus we want to move in June (our job will be laying us off again for several months.) So we are saving every dollar we can. He doesn't want me to keep spending money on the tests. I have to respect that. I can get obsessive when it comes to testing!:haha: I have been taking it easy on the weekends and when home from work. We both work at a factory so I work pretty hard. Being that I am 38 years old, I would like prenatal care right away but I will wait a few more weeks! I usually have a cycle that is average of 27 days. Since my last flow was Jan 24th, I should have had this months flow by Feb 19th or so. I started spotting Feb 16, 18, 20, and 21. Not enough for a tampon. On Feb 21 I thought I had started my flow, I had a surge of blood, red this time, all other times it was pink or brown. SO I put in a tampon but when I pulled it out 5 hours later had little blood on it. So it was just enough for me to wipe clean when using the restroom. That was the last spotting I had this month. So, I guess I will retest on March 18th or so if AF doesn't show. That would be chart day 54. I am so excited and so is my husband! This morning he kissed my belly! LOL!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## mummyat26

Dawnlvn4jc said:


> mummyat26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome. It sounds like u are. Before i found out i was i done tests every week before one came back with to lines. I think i done over 20 tests in the end. I wouldnt worry over it but just jeep doing tests. I also found that clear blue didnt pick it up whereas tesco own brand did so i would use tgem and always get the twin pack as better value of money. Hope u get the answer u are waiting for and good luck hun.
> 
> Best wishes xx
> 
> Hey Thanks! Hubby won't let me buy more tests! hahahaha! I also wanted to make a dr apt and get a blood test but he said no to that as well! He says wait to see if I get my flow next month! He is out of work right now due to knee surgery. So we are not making our full paychecks right now. Plus we want to move in June (our job will be laying us off again for several months.) So we are saving every dollar we can. He doesn't want me to keep spending money on the tests. I have to respect that. I can get obsessive when it comes to testing!:haha: I have been taking it easy on the weekends and when home from work. We both work at a factory so I work pretty hard. Being that I am 38 years old, I would like prenatal care right away but I will wait a few more weeks! I usually have a cycle that is average of 27 days. Since my last flow was Jan 24th, I should have had this months flow by Feb 19th or so. I started spotting Feb 16, 18, 20, and 21. Not enough for a tampon. On Feb 21 I thought I had started my flow, I had a surge of blood, red this time, all other times it was pink or brown. SO I put in a tampon but when I pulled it out 5 hours later had little blood on it. So it was just enough for me to wipe clean when using the restroom. That was the last spotting I had this month. So, I guess I will retest on March 18th or so if AF doesn't show. That would be chart day 54. I am so excited and so is my husband! This morning he kissed my belly! LOL!Click to expand...

It sounds like u are and he sounds like he cant wait really. But i do know how u feel my oh was working when we found out but about 2-3 months ago he was layed off and a few weeks ago i was told i had bipolar so he is finding it hard for work as well as look after me and our two children. Its a horrible world when it turns on good people xx


----------



## Chris77

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello and welcome :wave:


----------



## Dawnlvn4jc

Hubby is letting me test Saturday Morning! So excited! If I am, I should be about 6 weeks along. Last full flow was Jan 24th. Spotting started Feb 16th! No spotting since Feb 21!


----------



## catlover09

hi :) im new to this as well. i know how u feel i cant test till next week when AF comes or not but i have a feeling that i just know lol ive been with the hubby 7 years and we have been trying for 6 years im just keeping my fingers crossed.
good luck to u and ur hubby

:coffee::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Dawnlvn4jc

catlover09 said:


> hi :) im new to this as well. i know how u feel i cant test till next week when AF comes or not but i have a feeling that i just know lol ive been with the hubby 7 years and we have been trying for 6 years im just keeping my fingers crossed.
> good luck to u and ur hubby
> 
> :coffee::winkwink::hugs:

We are the same. We married in June of '07 and have been trying ever sense! I am 99.9% sure I am pg, but I need to confirm with the test! I know there are other things that can stop a flow but I have lots of pg symptoms!


----------



## Dawnlvn4jc

Hi all, I tested and got another BFN. Husband said if I feel pg wait and see if the flow comes and then if it doesn't go to the dr. I am on chart day 46.


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## Dawnlvn4jc

Just an update for all who were hoping with me that I was PG. I finally got AF on Chart day 53. I guess it is time for us to try again!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------

